# transport to be paid by you



## Kraus

Ciao prieteni! 

Vă rog, ma puteţi da o mâna de ajutor cu expresia aceasta? Se zice "Transport în sarcina dvs."? Sau se traduce altfel? 

Mersi frumos în avans!


----------



## david_carmen

Sunt mai multe soluţii, printre care:

Costurile privind transportul vor fi suportate de dumneavoastră.
Cheltuiala privind transportul cade în sarcina dumneavoastră.


----------



## Lugubert

david_carmen said:


> Sunt mai multe soluţii, printre care:
> 
> Costurile privind transportul vor fi suportate de dumneavoastră.
> Cheltuiala privind transportul cade în sarcina dumneavoastră.


I don't understand more than the thread label, but would recommend you to google incoterms.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Sunt mai multe soluţii, printre care:
> 
> Costurile privind transportul vor fi suportate de dumneavoastră.
> Cheltuiala privind transportul cade în sarcina dumneavoastră.



Sunt de acord, cu o singură remarcă. Nu cred că, aici, costurile pot privi transportul. Anumite descrieri sau specificaţii suplimentare pot privi transportul. Dar costurile sunt pur şi simplu ale transportului.

*Contravaloarea transportului va fi suportată de dvs.*


----------



## Kraus

Mersi frumos tuturor pentru ajute! 

Fraza completă este: 

"Pentru a cumpăra o mică parte a magazinului, trebuie ajuns o sumă minimă de € 1.000,00 cu plată ramburs şi transport (care va fi suportata de?/care cade în sarcina de?) dvs."


----------



## david_carmen

privind = care se referă la, relativ la, care există în relaţie cu altceva

Poţi spune, fără teama că nu ar fi corect, "Costurile privind transportul... "


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> privind = care se referă la, relativ la, care există în relaţie cu altceva
> 
> Poţi spune, fără teama că nu ar fi corect, "Costurile privind transportul... "



Poţi, dar e cam „limbă de lemn”


----------



## david_carmen

Cred că te temi de drobul de sare...


----------



## Kraus

Fiind vorba de un text comercial, sper că stilul nu este aşa de important...


----------



## parakseno

Kraus said:


> Mersi frumos tuturor pentru ajut*or*!
> 
> Fraza completă este:
> 
> "Pentru a cumpăra o mică parte a magazinului, trebuie ajuns o sumă minimă de € 1.000,00 cu plată ramburs şi transport (care va fi suportata de?/care cade în sarcina de?) dvs."



"trebuie ajuns o sumă" nici nu sună prea bine, dar nici nu prea are logică. Dacă vrei să spui că "a sum of X is enough" atunci aş folosi mai degrabă "este de ajuns o sumă de X". Dacă e vorba de "you need a sum of X" atunci ai putea spune "este necesară o sumă de...".
Nu sunt sigur că înţeleg foarte bine despre ce e vorba, dar cred că fraza ar putea fi formulată astfel:
"Pentru a cumpăra o mică parte a magazinului, este necesară o sumă minimă de 1000 euro cu plata ramburs, iar transportul va fi suportat de Dvs." (In order to buy a small part of the shop, a sum of 1,000 euro is needed... and the transport will be paid by you.)


----------



## Kraus

parakseno said:


> "trebuie ajuns o sumă" nici nu sună prea bine, dar nici nu prea are logică. Dacă vrei să spui că "a sum of X is enough" atunci aş folosi mai degrabă "este de ajuns o sumă de X". Dacă e vorba de "you need a sum of X" atunci ai putea spune "este necesară o sumă de...".
> Nu sunt sigur că înţeleg foarte bine despre ce e vorba, dar cred că fraza ar putea fi formulată astfel:
> "Pentru a cumpăra o mică parte a magazinului, este necesară o sumă minimă de 1000 euro cu plata ramburs, iar transportul va fi suportat de Dvs." (In order to buy a small part of the shop, a sum of 1,000 euro is needed... and the transport will be paid by you.)


 
Hello Parakseno! 

Sorry, I've translated very badly this sentence and, in particular, the words in bold. In Italian it was "per l'acquisto di una piccola parte del magazzino è *necessario raggiungere* _(you have to reach)_ un importo minimo di € 1000,00 con pagamento in contrassegno e spese di trasporto a Vs/carico". 
I hope now the things are clearer...

Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## parakseno

Kraus said:


> Hello Parakseno!
> 
> Sorry, I've translated very badly this sentence and, in particular, the words in bold. In Italian it was "per l'acquisto di una piccola parte del magazzino è *necessario raggiungere* _(you have to reach)_ un importo minimo di € 1000,00 con pagamento in contrassegno e spese di trasporto a Vs/carico".
> I hope now the things are clearer...
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestions!



Don't be so harsh on yourself it was not so bad as you say!

Now, I've had a look in my Italian dictionary and I've also found it in the Word Reference dictionary... "raggiungere" also means "to earn". If this is the meaning you seek than you can say: "...trebuie să aveţi un venit de minim..." ("...you need an income of at least...") or "... trebuie să câştigaţi o sumă minimă de..." ("you need to earn..."). Or, as you started, with the verb "a ajunge" (to reach): "trebuie să ajungeţi la o sumă minimă de..." ("you need to reach at a minimal sum of..."). 
Hope it helps...

Parakseno.


----------



## Kraus

parakseno said:


> Don't be so harsh on yourself it was not so bad as you say!
> 
> Now, I've had a look in my Italian dictionary and I've also found it in the Word Reference dictionary... "raggiungere" also means "to earn". If this is the meaning you seek than you can say: "...trebuie să aveţi un venit de minim..." ("...you need an income of at least...") or "... trebuie să câştigaţi o sumă minimă de..." ("you need to earn..."). Or, as you started, with the verb "a ajunge" (to reach): "trebuie să ajungeţi la o sumă minimă de..." ("you need to reach at a minimal sum of...").
> Hope it helps...
> 
> Parakseno.


Sure it helps! Many thanks!


----------

